# South ga bear



## Mossyoak83 (Sep 27, 2010)

445lb. With a bow


----------



## stev (Sep 27, 2010)

Where at in s ga you kill the nice bruin?
Southern Zone In Brantley, Charlton, Clinch,
Echols and Ware Cos.


----------



## Mossyoak83 (Sep 27, 2010)

Charlton co. St George. I didn't shoot it a buddy I was huntin with did.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 27, 2010)

looks like they grow big down their to!


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 28, 2010)

Fine Bruin !!


----------



## billysun (Sep 28, 2010)

big bear...I'd love to get my first bear this year...can't wait until the hunt!


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 29, 2010)

dang that right there is a hoss. and i was proud of my 250 pounder


----------



## blackbear (Oct 30, 2010)

Dandy! Bet he was fun to drag outBet he makes pope&young  easy


----------



## Rem 742 (Nov 1, 2010)

A horse. Congrats.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 8, 2010)

Austin 419 said:


> dang that right there is a hoss. and i was proud of my 250 pounder



and you should be Austin!

This is one of them MONSTERS For Sure!  Got Anymore pics of this guy?


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 8, 2010)

Mossyoak83 said:


> Charlton co. St George. I didn't shoot it a buddy I was huntin with did.



Thats my neck of the woods I heard of a big bear being killed In boones creek....Or somewhere around the swamp... Congrats to him on a good south GA brute...


----------



## bearslayer1980 (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## King Fisher (Jul 30, 2011)

finished


----------

